# Robinson Rebel What is it all about



## Passinthru (May 17, 2009)

I restore older bikes that fit into my area of expertise.  An acquaintance of mine gave me a well used Robinson BMX Rebel bike.  I kept it around for a long time deciding whether it was worth the effort to restore.  Finally, I decided to give it some TLC and voila, it came out sweet.  Problem is, I really have no particular interest in BMX bikes and thus I have little information on this model bike other than what I am catching on the net.  It carries serial # YC96090393.  My purpose here is to get some information on the bike, its age, history, and ultimately what if any value it may have.  As an amateur, I think it came out pretty good.  I'm going to see if I can attach some pix.


----------

